# Driver design?



## memarcus (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone out there recommend books or other material that discusses the technical aspects of driver design? Searching online only yields info about mating up a speaker with the appropriate enclosure for a desired response. What I'm looking for is general design information for actual transducer engineering if you will.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

There may be something published but it is more likely a university paper. It is pure mechanic engineering. The military will have things about transducers but I don't know if you can access it. Also, their transducers are not speakers but usually sonar.

Good luck.


----------



## memarcus (Jan 28, 2010)

thnaks for the suggestion. I have had some limited success finding JAES articles but no texts regarding the subject have surfaced. I have found the Klippel AN's helpful though if anyone else has such an endeavour.


----------



## Zach C. (Oct 5, 2006)

memarcus said:


> general design information for actual transducer engineering if you will.


Martin Colloms "High Performance Loudspeakers" has about 60 pages on Transducers, but it's not really what I'd consider "in depth." I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was WAY less than list price, and the book was new.

Also, There's "Ribbon Loudspeakers Theory and Construction" by Justus Verhagen, and "The Electrostatic Loudspeaker Design Cookbook" by Roger Sanders.

If you're in Evansville, you're welcome to thumb through my copies of these to see if any are something that might be helpful.

Zach


----------



## memarcus (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I am located in the Louisville area. I do have a sister that lives right down the street from the stadium that I visit on occasion though.....Might be able to work something out.

All I have so far is the first chapter in the Dickason LDC 7 and like you said it's not in depth, just general. I'm looking for something that might explain typical specifications for components for certain applications. I have a few ideas I'd like to model but don't know where to start and don't want to take the plunge of investing in SPEAD. In particular I am interested in obtaining force/deflection plots for surround components such as surround and spider. Just looking to know what's typical and more specifically what their shape looks like.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Ray Alden and Vance Dickerson both published books with explanations of the working of electrodynamic speakers. These publications are both "old" now as none have URL listing :rolleyesno:


----------



## Zach C. (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like this wouldn't be much help to you, but if you would like to take a look some time, PM me at the PE Board- same user name. I don't get over here a lot.

Zach


----------

